# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 05/2010



## PCGH_Marco (23. Februar 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 05/2010


----------



## Daniel_M (23. Februar 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*High-End gegen Günstig*
Von 450 bis 75 Euro: Wir prüfen, welche Vorteile High-End-Boards mit den Sockeln AM3, 1156 oder 1366 bringen und wie sie sich im Alltag gegen deutlich günstigere Modelle schlagen.

* Sockel 1156*
Gigabyte H55M-UD2H (H55), ca. € 85,-
MSI Big Bang Fuzion (P55), ca. € 320,-
Asus Maximus III Extreme (P55), ca. € 300,-

* Sockel 1366*
Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI (X58), ca. € 140,-
Asus Rampage II Extreme (X58), ca. € 290,-
EVGA X58 4 Way SLI Classified (X58), ca. € 450,-

* Sockel AM3*
 DFI Lanparty JR 790GX-M3H5 (790GX), ca. € 110,-
Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 (770), ca. € 75,-
Asus Crosshair III Formula (790FX), ca. € 160,-

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware  Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware  registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie  sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME  Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen  Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,  Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (2. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Intel Gulftown im Test"

CPU-Tweaker: Das Tool ermöglicht das Ändern von Speichertimings im Betrieb (abhängig vom Mainboard/BIOS) und zeigt einige Syteminformationen zu CPU, RAM und Mainboard ähnlich wie CPU-Z an.

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "C1E-Probleme"

Microsoft-Hotfix KB 974090 (hilft nicht beim Transferratenproblem!)
Artikel von Planet 3D Now: C1E - Der Transferratenkiller?

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Windows 7: Mobilmachung*
Windows 7 auf dem Mobilrechner – allen Verbesserungen im aktuellen Microsoft-Betriebssystem zum Trotz zeigt PC Games Hardware weiteres Optimierungspotenzial, um den Klapp-PC optimal zu nutzen.

Nvidia-Treiberprogramm "Verde" (Notebook-Treiber, englisch)
AMD Underground: Catalyst 10.3 Preview für Notebooks

Kostenlose Virenscanner:
• Avira Antivir Personal 10 - Free Antivirus als Download - Antivir, Download, Avira, Viren-Scanner, Anti-Virus
• Download: AVG Anti-Virus Free 9.0.790a2730 und AVG Linkscanner 8.5 364 - AVG, Linkscanner, Anti-Virus, Free, Download, 9.0

Anti-Tipp: Dreamscene für Windows 7:
• http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...allgemein/45762-windows-7-und-dreamscene.html

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Radeon HD 5800 deluxe*"

*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*
• Powercolor Radeon AX5970 LCS
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5870 MK-13-Edition
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X Revision 2 (SKU 11161)
• MSI Radeon HD 5870 Lightning
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5850 Musashi-Edition
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic/1G 
• Asus EAH5850 TOP Direct Cu
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5850 PCS+

*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.0
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und  Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;  9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%   Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) entsteht mit unserem bewährten Spieleparcours (Crysis Warhead, Call of   Duty: WaW, Race Driver: Grid und Fallout 3 + HD-Pack) – wird in Bälde aktualisiert
    • Auflösungen: 1.280 x 1.024, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.680 x 1.050, 4x   MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.920 x 1.200, 8x(Q) MSAA/16:1 AF
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das   Restsystem hat keinen Einfluss

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*120-Hz-LCDs*
Bildschirme mit 120-Hertz-Technik stellen mehr Bilder pro Sekunde dar. Lohnt sich ein Umstieg?

Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ
Viewsonic VX2268wm
Acer GD245HQ


*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Verwendete Lüftersteuerung:
Zalman ZM-MFC3


*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial zur Gehäuse-Marktübersicht aus Ausgabe 05/2010.

*Getestete Gehäuse:*
• Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced
• Inter-Tech 2873-TX Extreme
• In Win Maelstrom
• Lian-Li PC-X1000
• NZXT Hades
• NZXT Tempest Evo
• Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Value
• Thermaltake Element V

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (19. März 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Für jeden etwas" *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 05/2010, Seite 98ff.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (Reihenfolge nach Noten)*​• Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard (Top-Produkt)
• Logitech G110 
• Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
• Saitek Cyborg V.5 Keyboard
• Hama Slimline Keyboard SL 570 (Spar-Tipp)
• Enermax Acrylux
• Keysonic KSK-8003 UX
• A4 Tech X7-G800
• Speed Link Meteor Multimedia Keyboard ​*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Eingabegeräte wie  Tastaturen steht das entsprechende Forum   bereit.

Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Windows 7 optimal nutzen" aus Ausgabe 05/2010

Um die kostenlose Vollversion der Wintools.net Ultimate Edition 8.1 von der Heft-DVD in vollem Umfang nutzen zu können, ist eine Registrierung nötig. Dazu folgen sie einfach folgendem Link:

Online-Registrierung

*7Customizer*
Den 7Customizer können Sie im MSFN-Forum oder bei Win-Lite.de herunterladen.
• 7Customizer bei MSFN
• 7Customizer bei Win-Lite.de

*Addon-Kopierer*
• Addon-Kopierer bei Win-Lite.de

*Win Integrator*
• Win Integrator bei MSFN
• How-To zum win Integrator bei Win-Lite.de

*Weitere Downloads und Links*
• Windows Automated Installation Kit (AIK) für Windows 7

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Getestete CPUs*


CPU-Modell|1.Zeile IHS|2. Zeile IHS|3. Zeile IHS
Phenom II X3 720 BE|HDZ720WFK3DGI|CACZC AC 0929DPBW|9169265G90280
Phenom II X3 720 BE|HDZ720WFK3DGI|AACZC AC 0849CPAW|9073261L80018
Phenom II X3 710|HDX710WFK3DGI|CACZC AC 0904DPEW|9068139B90139
Phenom II X3 705e|HD705E0CK3DGI|AACYC AC 0911EPMW|9067522C90208
Phenom II X3 705e|HD705E0CK3DGI|AACYC AC 0911EPMW|9067522C90209
Phenom II X3 705e|HD705E0CK3DGI|AACYC AC 0911EPMW|9067501C90500
Phenom II X2 550 BE|HDZ550WFK2DGI|AACYC AC 0913APMW|9190701D90057
Phenom X3 8750|HD8750WCJ3BGH|JAAFB AA 0808CPMW|9502042C80019
Athlon II X4 635|ADX635WFK42GI|CADAC AD 1001DPAW|9B32581A00195
Athlon II X4 630|ADX630WFK42GI|CADAC AD 1004DPMW|9809583A00147
Athlon II X4 620|ADX620WFK42GI|CADAC AD 0942FPAW|9119877J90206
Athlon II X4 620|ADX620WFK42GI|AADAC AD 0919EPAW|9257949F90342
Athlon II X3 440|ADX440WFK32GI|CADAC AD 1003APGW|9B35591A00056
Athlon II X2 435|ADX435WFK32GI|AACYC AC 0923EPMW|9063891F90003
Athlon X2 7850 BE|AD785ZWCJ2BGH|JAAAB AA 0901FPMW|9825142B90527
Athlon X2 7750 BE|AD775ZWCJ2BGH|JAAAB AA 0836MPMW|9776763J80042

Athlon II X4 635/630/620 und Athlon II X3 440 zur Verfügung gestellt von Notebooksbilliger


*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gold-Netzteile im Test*
Die Prüforganisation 80 Plus zertifiziert nur besonders effiziente Netzteile mit dem Gold-Logo. PC Games Hardware hat sechs Geräte verschiedener Watt-Klassen auf den Prüfstand geschickt.

Cougar GX G600
Enermax Pro87+ 500W 
Super Flower Golden Green SF-700P14XE 700W     
Seasonic X-Series X-750 
OCZ OCZ-Z1000

*So testet PC Games Hardware Netzteile (Video):*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWIN-Ss_ei0

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Geforce GTX 470 und 480 im Test*"

*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.0
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und   Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;   9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Armed Assault 2 v1.05 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 
 • Unigine Heaven 2.0 
-> Benchmark-Anleitungen

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware   Preise


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games  Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,   Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------

